# Krystal kidded pictures on page 2



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Krystal's ligaments are gone this morning and her udder is tight so kids maybe today but most likly tomorrow. She is the same size as last year with twins so I am expecting no more than twins again out of her. Last year her udder was really big and she had two boys. this year udder is half that size so I am thinking maybe a girl this year. :shrug: I will find out soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: It's Krystal's turn more kids soon*

HEY, More babies. :stars: :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: It's Krystal's turn more kids soon*

BABIES!!!!
Oh...do you think she give my doe Belle a lesson to hurry up?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: It's Krystal's turn more kids soon*

Oh goody! Kiddies!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's Krystal's turn more kids soon*

She is having contractions now. Here are some pictures.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

getting there..... :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

Ooo your making me jealous!

Good luck! :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

Is she bred to Bo, also?? :greengrin: Can't wait to see these babies


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

She's pretty. I love her color!!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*



helmstead said:


> Is she bred to Bo, also?? :greengrin: Can't wait to see these babies


Yes she is bred to Bo also and I can't wait to see these kids too. Her last years kids were just so gorgeous and friendly.
I love this doe she is just so sweet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

oh she is a pretty thing. What a nice udder already :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

I think that last picture she is asking for some Private time. She is beautiful, and I am going to say twin does.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

oooooooo..... I can't wait to see the babies she will have this time!!!! She is one of my favs of your girls!! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

:leap: Can't wait to see what she has! And she already has a really nice udder too!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

anything yet?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

You know...these posts are almost as bad as having one of your own...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

Oh how exciting!!! Babies coming soon... :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Krystal's turn more kids soon (contractions now pics added)*

Krystal kidded with a single blue eyed :girl: about an hour and half ago. She is chocolate with a white patch on her side. They are both doing great.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful doeling!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how beautiful! blue eyes too! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the beautiful doeling!  :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty girl! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.......... so cute.......


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a doll!!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

So cute! The white spots almost looks like a ghost or a banshee waving its arms.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, and hardly any waiting! You must have your girls "figured out"! Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Amos said:


> So cute! The white spots almost looks like a ghost or a banshee waving its arms.


Thats what I thought when I saw the picture too :ROFL:

very cute doeling you got there


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, another successful kidding. What more could you ask for? :stars: :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats, so CUTE! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beauty for sure! Congratulations on such a healthy kidding!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorgeous baby girl! :stars: 

Congrats!

Anna


----------

